# Bhang Recipes



## yamin (Apr 3, 2009)

bhang is the name in india for a paste made out of female buds leaves and male flowers....

*1) BARFI *
Serves 6 to 8
4 cups or 1 liter milk.
1/4 cup or 60gms sugar
1/2 teaspoon cardamom seeds
20 gms Pista or any other nuts
20 gms silver almonds
*Method*
Place milk in a saucepan and bring to boil. Reduce heat to low, simmer for 40 minutes or until milk has a porridge like consistency. Stir frequently. Add sugar, stir over heat until dissolve. Add cardamoms, pista nuts, and almonds. Pour into a greased lamington pan, and cool. 

*2) Meetha Poodas (Gujarat)*
_Ingredients :_
4 cup wheat flour
2 cup sugar
½ cup yoghurt 
*Method:*
Mix all the ingredients into a thick batter with a little water. The consistency should be that of cake batter. Leave it covered for two hours till the sugar dissolves and makes the batter softer.
Make small, oval-shaped balls and fry in medium-hot oil till red. Take out on blotting paper to remove excess oil. 
Serve it with yoghurt.

*3) Flavoured bhang drink*
2 cups water ,1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred) , 4 cups warm milk , 2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds , 1/8 teaspoon mix of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamon , 1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger , 1 cup sugar
*Method* 
Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. 
Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save
Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. 
Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal. Discard the residue. 
Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk.

*4) Hot Buttered Bhang* This Recipe serves two people. 
_Ingredients_ half a cube (1/8 pound) of butter, 1/3 - 1/2 oz. Of marijuana Leaves , 8 ounces of Vodka ,1-2 pinches Cardamom seed, honey 
*Method*
In a pan, melt the butter. Break up the marijuana leaves into the pan. Once the butter and leaves are hot and sizzling, add in 8 ounces of vodka. Continue boiling the mixture for roughly 30 more seconds, stirring simultaneously. Add a pinch or two or powdered cardamom seed while boiling.
Once mixture has been boiled to desired amount, strain the fluids and mash the contents through a strainer. You should use a tool like a spoon to try and squeeze all the juices out. Throw away the mush, or reboil to try and bet more juices out. This is an extremely efficient method for extracting the THC. Add honey to taste and enjoy!The effects of the recipe will be felt within 15 withings

*5) Bhang ke pakore*
Ingredients: 
 250 gms besan (gram flour)
 200 gms potatoes 
 200 gms cauliflower
 150 gms onions
 100 gms Spinach
 200 gms brinjal 
 10 gms bhang seed powder 
 2 gms coda-bicarb 
 5 gms pomegranate seed powder 
 Salt to taste 
 Oil for deep-frying 
Procedure: 
 Wash and peel all the vegetables. 
 Sieve besan, soda-bicarb and salt together. 
 Add bhang seed powder, red chili powder, and pomegranate seed powder. 
 Add water according to requirement and make thick batter. 
 Heat oil in a deep-frying pan. 
 Dip the peeled vegetables in the batter. 
 Deep-fry on medium fire till golden brown. 
 Pakoras are ready to serve.

enjoy


----------



## yamin (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bhang Recipe (Nepal)*
by Christian Rätsch

_Required ingredients_:
hemp flowers (ganja)
spices (e.g., cardamon, turmeric, nutmeg [Myristica fragrans], cloves, pepper [Piper spp.], cinnamon) sugar or honey
milk (water buffalo)

_Optional ingredients_:
poison nut (Strychnos nux-vomica)
opium (Papaver somniferum)
thorn apple seeds (Datura metel)
ground nuts (e.g. almonds)
ghee (clarified butter)

Finely chop the hemp flowers and mix with the spices (and optional ingredients).
Dissolve sugar or honey in the milk, then mix in the hemp and the spices.


----------



## yamin (Apr 3, 2009)

*tea time.*

4 cups water
1 cup marijuana leaf
2 of your favorite tea bags
honey (optional, but good)
milk/soy milk/rice milk (optional, but good)

Boil leaves in water for about 15 min. Add tea bags and or milk/honey and boil for another 5-10 min.

** If adding milk, pour very slowly so the milk doesn't curdle. Or microwave the milk first so it's a little warm as it hits the boiling tea.


----------



## yamin (Apr 3, 2009)

This week on Shake 'n Bake, Renee Boje and I made a beautiful traditional drink called bhanglhassie. There are many variations of this drink, even on this forum, but this is a beautiful version brought to us.

BHANGLHASSIE

1 tbsp. star anise
1 tbsp. cloves
2 tbsp. cardomon
5 tbsp. blanched almonds (ground)
1 tsp. poppy seeds
4 tbs. cinnamon
1 cup ground cannabis
1 cup rice milk
2 cans full fat coconut milk
1/3 cup pure maple syrup
7 rose petals

* Put both milks into a large sauce pan and stir over med heat. Add all other ingredience on at a time, stirring constantly. Simmer on low heat for roughly 20 min.

Strain mixture through cheesecloth, sifting or tea strainer, and serve.

delicious.

If you'd like to see how it's made, please go to www.pot-tv.net and click on shake 'n bake!


----------



## malignant (Feb 10, 2012)

any recipes for bhang ladu?


----------

